

CodeTable - online compiler/interpreter. (A weekend hack) - vivekprakash
http://www.codetable.org

======
js4all
It's down for me:

"This webpage is not available The connection to www.codetable.org was
interrupted."

~~~
vivekprakash
We crashed! It's up now :)

~~~
js4all
It's working now. Thanks.

------
vikeshkhanna
Slick! :)

